# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Παλι κρισεις πανικου;;;

## xa.ra

Γεια σας και απο μενα πολυ καιρο διαβαζω σε αυτο το φορουμ και πραγματικα επαιρνα δυναμη. Να τα παρω απο την αρχη! Περισυ τον ιανουαριο επαθα κριση πανικου εφτασα στο νοσοκομειο με 18 πιεση μου δωσανε υπογλωσσιο και αταραξ και ειπανε να παω σε ενα εφημερευων νοσοκομειο της αθηνας (μενω κορινθο) γιατι δεν υπηρχε καρδιολογος στο νοσοκομειο για να με κοιταξει γιατι ειπαν δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο στην ηλικια μου να εχω τετοια πιεση. Εφυγα λοιπον απο το νοσοκομειο πηγα στον καρδιολογο μου εκανα τεστ κοποσεως τριπλες χολτερ ολα φυσιολογικα! Εχω προπρωση μιτρωιδους και μια μικρη ανεπαρκεια τιποτα το ανησυχητικο! Μου εδωσε λεξοτανιλ των 1.5 οταν με πιανει να πινω 1! Ελα ομως που ολα τα συμπτωματα τα ειχα καθημερινα φοβομουν να πιω χαπι. Να μην μακρυγορω μετα απο 4 μηνες πηγα σε ψυχιατρο ο οποιος μου εδωσε αγωγη (σεροπραμ και λεξοτανιλ) και ημουν πολυ καλα!!! Τον νοεμβρη σταματησα τα χαπια γιατι ελεγα να βαλω μπρος για παιδακι αλλα τον τελευταιο 1 μηνα το πρωι ημουν χαλια ζαλαδες ατονια αισθηση παλμων κτλ οταν ετρωγα για μεσημερι σταματουσαν ολα και την τελευταια βδομαδα εχω πονους στο στηθος και πλατη φοβο κτλ! Η ερωτηση μου ειναι να ξανακανω παλι ολικο τσεκ απ μηπως εχω κατι η να ξαναρχησω τα χαπια;;;;

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Δοκίμασε βιταμίνες φαρμακευτικές ρώτα γιατρό γενικό

----------


## xa.ra

Εχω σκεφτει να παρω πολυβιταμινες. Ο ψυχιατρος μου ειπε οτι μου πεφτει το ζαχαρο και το παθαινω αυτο(ζαλαδα ατονια) (δεν εχω θεμα με ζαχαρο ομως ). Και απο τη σπαστικη κολιτιδα που εχει δημιουργηθει λογο ανχους(ταχυκαρδιες). Προς το παρων για να μου φυγει ολο αυτο πινω μισο λεξοτανιλ οταν τα βλεπω πολυ σκουρα δεν θελω ομως να εξαρτιεμαι απο αυτο. Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σας!!! 

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## pavlosla

κανε γυμναστικη εμενα οταν ειμουν 25 χρονων με καταθλιψη με βοηθησε πολυ και στα 3 χρονια ειχα κοψει το σεροπραμ, πηγενα καθε μερα στο γηπεδο της πολης και περπατουσα.....

----------


## xa.ra

Μαλλον πρεπει να ξεκινησω περπατημα για αρχη αποτι διαβαζω βοηθαει πολυ. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι φοβομουν να κανω γυμναστικη τρεξιμο για να μην παθω τιποτα!!!

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## pavlosla

ξεκινα με περπατημα και γω υπερβαρος-παχυσαρκος ειμουν και ειμαι και δε κανει να τρεχω, αλλα πηγαινω αργο τζοκινγκ στα 6-7 χλμ την ωρα σχεδον καθε μερα...... ειναι το αντικαταθλιπτικο μου απο την ανοιξη θα ξεκινησω ποδηλασια και απο μαιο και κολυμβη και θα κανω προπονηση τριαθλου σχεδον καθημερινα...... τωρα δυστηχως πασχω απο ψυχωση αλλα και αυτη τη πολεμαω με ολλα τα μεσα φαρμακα αθλητισμο διατροφη......

----------


## xa.ra

Φοβομουν να μην παθω τιποτα και ημουν μονη μου στην ερημια!!! Ποιος θα με βοηθουσε αν παθαινα εμφαγμα;;;  γενικα δεν παω πουθενα μονη μου γιαυτο το λογο!!!

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## akis1

CBDa < δεν θα πω πολλά...!

----------


## akis1

> Φοβομουν να μην παθω τιποτα και ημουν μονη μου στην ερημια!!! Ποιος θα με βοηθουσε αν παθαινα εμφαγμα;;;  γενικα δεν παω πουθενα μονη μου γιαυτο το λογο!!!
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


ο φύλακας άγγελος σου..! :P

----------


## xa.ra

Αληθεια βοηθησε;;; εσυ πως εισαι μετα απο τοσο καιρο;;;

----------


## xa.ra

> CBDa < δεν θα πω πολλά...!


Το εψαξα λιγο καλυτερα και θα παρω!!! Πες μου εσυ ειχες αποτελεσματα;;;;

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Απο που μπορω να το αγορασω και σε τι δοσολογιες το πινεις?

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xa.ra

> Απο που μπορω να το αγορασω και σε τι δοσολογιες το πινεις?
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Εγω που εψαξα υπαρχει 1 μαγαζι στην αθηνα!!! Τωρα και γω περιμενω την απαντηση του!!

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## savatage

> CBDa < δεν θα πω πολλά...!


Ποσο σου κραταει? Ειδα σε ενα ησοπ οτι κοστιζουν 150€ τα 50ml και η δοσολογια ηταν 2-3 σταγονες 3 φορες την ημερα.

----------


## elis

Παει αυτοσ τον φαγαν τα κυκλωματα

----------


## akis1

χωρίς να κάνω διαφήμιση θα σας δώσω την σελίδα τις πρώτης εταιρίας που βρίσκετε στο παγκράτι που εκεί θα σας καθοδηγήσουνε και θα σας ενημερώσουνε για τα πάντα..! η δοσολογίες σε κάθε άνθρωπο διαφέρουνε.. αυτο πρέπει να το βρείς μονος σου..! εγώ θα πρότεινα 300mg έλαιο CBD+CBDa προσωπικά εγώ είδα μεγάλη βελτίωση δεν αγχώνομαι πλέον καθόλου..! και μιλάμε για πολύ σοβαρά άγχος.. μέχρι και μυοκλονικούς σπασμούς είχα πριν..! πλέον είμαι πολύ καλά..! 

η ιστοσελίδα του καταστήματος:

https://hempoilshop.gr/el/

----------


## akis1

> Το εψαξα λιγο καλυτερα και θα παρω!!! Πες μου εσυ ειχες αποτελεσματα;;;;
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


τα αποτελέσματα είναι θεαματικά μετά από 1.5 μηνα που χρησιμοποιώ το συγκεκριμένο έλαιο CBDa 300mg/10MG/ml εγώ κατάφερα πλέον και έκοψα τα αντικαταθλιπτικά χάπια..! έχω δει τρομερή βελτίωση που αρχικά δεν το πίστευα ότι θα ξεπεράσω τόσο σοβαρό άγχος και ψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή..! και όμως βοηθησε να το ξεπεράσω τελείως..!

----------


## elis

Αντι να εξαρτασαι απο τα χαπια εξαρτασαι απο το λαδι ουαν χοουλ ιν δε γουωτερ

----------


## xa.ra

εχθες μιλησα με τον παθολογο μου ο οποιος ειναι κ ξαδερφος του δικου μ. Το λεω αυτο για να πω οτι εχουμε κ φιλικες σχεσεις με τον γιατρο ο οποιος ειναι κ νεος. Μου ειπε οτι κανει χειροτερη εξαρτηση το λαδι. Αν το κοψεις καποια στιγμη θα υπιτροπιασεις πολυ μου λεει!!! Βεβαια εγω περιμενω να πληρωθω να παω να το παρω  καλυτερα εξαρτηση σε αυτο παρα σε λεξοτανιλ

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Αφου εχετε λεφτα μπραβο

----------


## akis1

> εχθες μιλησα με τον παθολογο μου ο οποιος ειναι κ ξαδερφος του δικου μ. Το λεω αυτο για να πω οτι εχουμε κ φιλικες σχεσεις με τον γιατρο ο οποιος ειναι κ νεος. Μου ειπε οτι κανει χειροτερη εξαρτηση το λαδι. Αν το κοψεις καποια στιγμη θα υπιτροπιασεις πολυ μου λεει!!! Βεβαια εγω περιμενω να πληρωθω να παω να το παρω  καλυτερα εξαρτηση σε αυτο παρα σε λεξοτανιλ
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Το βασικό δεδομένο, που κάνει την χρήση της κανναβιδιόλης εντελώς ασφαλή, είναι πως δεν περιέχει καθόλου ψυχοδραστικά στοιχεία και συνεπώς :

Δεν επιδρά στον οργανισμό ως ναρκωτική ουσία.
Δεν προκαλεί κανένα σύμπτωμα εξάρτησης.
Δεν προκαλεί κανένα αίσθημα, παρόμοιο με αυτό υπό την επήρεια ουσιών.

*Η λανθασμένη γνώση και η φοβία για την κάνναβη
*έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα την παραπληροφόρηση.
Η κανναβιδιόλη (CBD) είναι απόλυτα νόμιμη και ασφαλής, καθώς αντιμετωπίζεται σαν ένα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής. Δεν πρόκειται για φάρμακο, ούτε για ναρκωτική ουσία.

----------


## xa.ra

> Αφου εχετε λεφτα μπραβο


30 ευρω το μηνα για να εισαι καλα δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι πολλα!!!! 

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Αμα θελανε θα κανανε κ τα ηρεμιστικα καθαρα αλλη μια ηττα θα φατε κ θα ειναι χειροτερη προσοχη πολυ μασ θελουν ετσι

----------


## akis1

> Αφου εχετε λεφτα μπραβο


δεν είναι απαραίτητα τόσο ακριβό σαν προϊόν..! μπορεί ο καθένας να παράγει cbd στο σπίτι του και να μην αγοράζει έτοιμα..! τώρα με βάση τις νομοθεσίας δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι προβλήματα θα έχετε...! :P

----------


## akis1

> 30 ευρω το μηνα για να εισαι καλα δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι πολλα!!!! 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


psst μεταξύ μας τώρα αυτή τα χαλάνε σε τσιγάρα..! χαχαχαχα :P

----------


## xa.ra

> psst μεταξύ μας τώρα αυτή τα χαλάνε σε τσιγάρα..! χαχαχαχα :P


Ααααχ και γω απο αυτους ειμαιιι  εχει και λαδακι για ηλεκτρονικο τσιγαρο εκει 

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Με πενηντα πασ γυμναστηριο κ γινεσαι μποντι μπιλντερ με εκατο πασ στα κοριτσια κι με εκατον πενηντα γυριζεισ ολα τα κωλομπαρα κ τισ ταβερνεσ αυτεσ οι λυσεισ υπαρχουν

----------


## xa.ra

> Με πενηντα πασ γυμναστηριο κ γινεσαι μποντι μπιλντερ με εκατο πασ στα κοριτσια κι με εκατον πενηντα γυριζεισ ολα τα κωλομπαρα κ τισ ταβερνεσ αυτεσ οι λυσεισ υπαρχουν


Αναλογως και σε ποιο μερος μενεις πρωτον και δευτερον μου αρεσουν τα αγορια  οποτε θα το ριξω στο λαδακι και στο περπατημα

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xa.ra

> Ααααχ και γω απο αυτους ειμαιιι  εχει και λαδακι για ηλεκτρονικο τσιγαρο εκει 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Για κανονικα τσιγαρα μιλαω 

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Βρήκες κ αγόρι άντε με την ευχή μου τέκνα μου

----------


## xa.ra

> Βρήκες κ αγόρι άντε με την ευχή μου τέκνα μου


Εδω κ 13 χρονια 

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Καλά πρόσεχε με τα λάδια κ τα ξυδια μόνο αυτό

----------


## xa.ra

> Καλά πρόσεχε με τα λάδια κ τα ξυδια μόνο αυτό


Καλα εννοειτε!!!Μια δοκιμη δεν βλατει

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## ge0rge

> Γεια σας και απο μενα πολυ καιρο διαβαζω σε αυτο το φορουμ και πραγματικα επαιρνα δυναμη. Να τα παρω απο την αρχη! Περισυ τον ιανουαριο επαθα κριση πανικου εφτασα στο νοσοκομειο με 18 πιεση μου δωσανε υπογλωσσιο και αταραξ και ειπανε να παω σε ενα εφημερευων νοσοκομειο της αθηνας (μενω κορινθο) γιατι δεν υπηρχε καρδιολογος στο νοσοκομειο για να με κοιταξει γιατι ειπαν δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο στην ηλικια μου να εχω τετοια πιεση. Εφυγα λοιπον απο το νοσοκομειο πηγα στον καρδιολογο μου εκανα τεστ κοποσεως τριπλες χολτερ ολα φυσιολογικα! Εχω προπρωση μιτρωιδους και μια μικρη ανεπαρκεια τιποτα το ανησυχητικο! Μου εδωσε λεξοτανιλ των 1.5 οταν με πιανει να πινω 1! Ελα ομως που ολα τα συμπτωματα τα ειχα καθημερινα φοβομουν να πιω χαπι. Να μην μακρυγορω μετα απο 4 μηνες πηγα σε ψυχιατρο ο οποιος μου εδωσε αγωγη (σεροπραμ και λεξοτανιλ) και ημουν πολυ καλα!!! Τον νοεμβρη σταματησα τα χαπια γιατι ελεγα να βαλω μπρος για παιδακι αλλα τον τελευταιο 1 μηνα το πρωι ημουν χαλια ζαλαδες ατονια αισθηση παλμων κτλ οταν ετρωγα για μεσημερι σταματουσαν ολα και την τελευταια βδομαδα εχω πονους στο στηθος και πλατη φοβο κτλ! Η ερωτηση μου ειναι να ξανακανω παλι ολικο τσεκ απ μηπως εχω κατι η να ξαναρχησω τα χαπια;;;;
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Γειά σου συντοπίτησα. Για αρχή κάνε μια επίσκεψη στον γιατρό σου και μίλησε του ώστε να ηρεμήσεις. Από κει και ύστερα θα πω αυτά που λέω πάντα. Με ρέγουλο τους καφέδες, αν καπνίζεις μείωσε το, περπάτημα, διάβασμα, μουσική, να βγαίνεις με την παρέα σου και πάνω απ'όλα να θυμίζεις διαρκώς στον εαυτό σου ότι δεν έχεις τίποτα. Όλα καλά θα πάνε. Ένα βήμα την φορά και σιγά σιγά όλο αυτό θα μοιάζει κακό όνειρο.
Ότι καλύτερο σου εύχομαι. 

Εστάλη από HUAWEI VNS-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xa.ra

> Γειά σου συντοπίτησα. Για αρχή κάνε μια επίσκεψη στον γιατρό σου και μίλησε του ώστε να ηρεμήσεις. Από κει και ύστερα θα πω αυτά που λέω πάντα. Με ρέγουλο τους καφέδες, αν καπνίζεις μείωσε το, περπάτημα, διάβασμα, μουσική, να βγαίνεις με την παρέα σου και πάνω απ'όλα να θυμίζεις διαρκώς στον εαυτό σου ότι δεν έχεις τίποτα. Όλα καλά θα πάνε. Ένα βήμα την φορά και σιγά σιγά όλο αυτό θα μοιάζει κακό όνειρο.
> Ότι καλύτερο σου εύχομαι. 
> 
> Εστάλη από HUAWEI VNS-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Ααααχ εμπλεξες και συ με το νοσοκομειο της κορινθου;;;; φοβαμαι να μιλησω με τον γιατρο μου γιατι θα μου πει παλι χαπια και δεν θελω σε αυτη τη φαση της ζωης μου!!! Ημουν καλα αλλα επανηλθαν παλι το καψημο πονος στο στηθος κ στην πλατη. Λεω να παω σε αλλον καρδιολογο αυτη τη φορα (αν ξερεις κανεναν καλο στην κορινθο). Ξερω οτι ολα ειναι στο μυαλο αλλα οταν με πιασουν διαγραφονται ολα!!! Εσενα σε βοηθησαν ολα αυτα;;; 

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## ge0rge

> Ααααχ εμπλεξες και συ με το νοσοκομειο της κορινθου;;;; φοβαμαι να μιλησω με τον γιατρο μου γιατι θα μου πει παλι χαπια και δεν θελω σε αυτη τη φαση της ζωης μου!!! Ημουν καλα αλλα επανηλθαν παλι το καψημο πονος στο στηθος κ στην πλατη. Λεω να παω σε αλλον καρδιολογο αυτη τη φορα (αν ξερεις κανεναν καλο στην κορινθο). Ξερω οτι ολα ειναι στο μυαλο αλλα οταν με πιασουν διαγραφονται ολα!!! Εσενα σε βοηθησαν ολα αυτα;;; 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Ναι στο νοσοκομείο της Κορίνθου πήγα όταν με έπιασε η πρώτη κρίση. Αλλά αυτό που έζησα στα επείγοντα ήταν διαφορετικό από αυτό που άκουγα για χρόνια. Μεγάλη κινητοποίηση των γιατρών και του νοσηλευτικού πρωσοπικου. Πραγματικά έπεσαν επάνω μου και έκαναν τα πάντα.
Ο τοπ καρδιολόγος της Κορινθίας ένας είναι. Δεν μπορώ να αναφέρω όνομα εδώ μέσα αλλά σίγουρα θα τον έχεις ακούσει ξανά και ξανά γιατί ο πιο πολύς κόσμος σε αυτόν πάει. 
Από εκεί και ύστερα, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η κρίσεις αλλά αυτό που στης προκαλεί. Η κρίσεις είναι το σύμπτωμα. Αν βρεις αυτό που φταίει και το λύσεις τότε ξεμπερδεύεις μια για πάντα και με τις κρίσεις. Μια πολύ καλή λύση για να το πετύχεις είναι η ψυχοθεραπεία (αν το αντέχει η τσέπη σου βέβαια).
Να είσαι πάντα καλά! 

Εστάλη από HUAWEI VNS-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xa.ra

> Ναι στο νοσοκομείο της Κορίνθου πήγα όταν με έπιασε η πρώτη κρίση. Αλλά αυτό που έζησα στα επείγοντα ήταν διαφορετικό από αυτό που άκουγα για χρόνια. Μεγάλη κινητοποίηση των γιατρών και του νοσηλευτικού πρωσοπικου. Πραγματικά έπεσαν επάνω μου και έκαναν τα πάντα.
> Ο τοπ καρδιολόγος της Κορινθίας ένας είναι. Δεν μπορώ να αναφέρω όνομα εδώ μέσα αλλά σίγουρα θα τον έχεις ακούσει ξανά και ξανά γιατί ο πιο πολύς κόσμος σε αυτόν πάει. 
> Από εκεί και ύστερα, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η κρίσεις αλλά αυτό που στης προκαλεί. Η κρίσεις είναι το σύμπτωμα. Αν βρεις αυτό που φταίει και το λύσεις τότε ξεμπερδεύεις μια για πάντα και με τις κρίσεις. Μια πολύ καλή λύση για να το πετύχεις είναι η ψυχοθεραπεία (αν το αντέχει η τσέπη σου βέβαια).
> Να είσαι πάντα καλά! 
> 
> Εστάλη από HUAWEI VNS-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Δυστηχως δεν μπορω να στειλω προσωπικο μηνυμα για να δω αν ειναι αυτος ο γιατρος που ξερω. Στο "χωριο μου" οι περισσοτεροι πανε στον Γ.Π. εμενα παλι στο νοσοκομειο με φοβισανε πολυ. Εκτως οτι δεν με εβαλαν αμεσως μεσα ( δεν ειχαν ασθενη) με τρομαξανε με τα λεγομενα τους και δεν υπηρχε καρδιολογος. Με στελνανε στο τζανιο. Επειδη ειχα πιεση 18. Πηρα τηλ τον καρδιολογο κ πηγα απο κει. Ξερω πολυ καλα τι φταιει αλλα ειναι πολυπλοκο. Πες ας πουμε μια κριση ηλικιας

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## ge0rge

Γ. Π. Σωστά...
Είναι σε ποιον θα πέσεις στο εκάστοτε νοσοκομείο...
Ρίξε μια ματιά στο φόρουμ. Ο κάθε ένας εδώ μέσα το πολεμάει με τον δικό του τρόπο. Υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις εκτός από τα φάρμακα, τα οποία να θυμάσαι ότι απλά καλύπτουν το πρόβλημα, δεν το διώχνουν από πάνω σου. Για να φύγει το πρόβλημα χρειάζεται πολύ "πρωσοπικη εργασία". Εκ πείρας σου λέω ότι όλα καλά θα πάνε. Αργά ή γρήγορα... 

Εστάλη από HUAWEI VNS-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xa.ra

Η απαντηση του καρδιολογου τοτε ηταν να κανω σεξ χαχαχαχαχ. Προσφατα σταματησα τα φαρμακα βεβαια ο ψυχιατρος που εχω δεν μ εκανε ψυχοθεραπια απλα του ελεγα τι γινοταν. Κουτσομπολιο δηλαδη. Τωρα ειμαι στη φαση που βλεπω πως αρχιΖουν παλι σε πιο ηρεμους βαθμους βεβαια και πρεπει να το λυσω μονη μου με τους τροπους που λενε ολοι εδω. Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!! 

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## akis1

σήμερα έκανα υπερδοσολογία cbd και έχω κάνει κεφάλη εδώ και 9 ώρες χαχαχαχα

----------


## savatage

> δεν είναι απαραίτητα τόσο ακριβό σαν προϊόν..! μπορεί ο καθένας να παράγει cbd στο σπίτι του και να μην αγοράζει έτοιμα..! τώρα με βάση τις νομοθεσίας δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι προβλήματα θα έχετε...! :P


Το site που εβαλες λεει 30€ τα 10g 
Η χα.ρα λεει 30€ το μηνα. Πώς το υπολογισατε ετσι βρε παιδια??
*Συνιστώμενη χρήση:*
Χρήση 3 φορές ημερησίως. Τοποθετήστε 1/2 ml κάτω από τη γλώσσα και κρατήστε για 60 δευτερόλεπτα πριν από την κατάποση.
Αυτή η δήλωση δεν έχει αξιολογηθεί από το FDA. Οι έγκυες γυναίκες και θηλάζουσες μητέρες δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν αυτό το προϊόν.
Να συμβουλεύεστε πάντα τον γιατρό σας πριν τροποποιήσετε την διατροφή σας ή χρησιμοποιήσετε κάποιο νέο προϊόν.
Αυτό το προϊόν δεν προορίζεται για τη διάγνωση, τη θεραπεία ή την πρόληψη οποιασδήποτε ασθένειας.

----------


## xa.ra

> σήμερα έκανα υπερδοσολογία cbd και έχω κάνει κεφάλη εδώ και 9 ώρες χαχαχαχα


Χαχαχαχα νααα και τα καλα του cbd!!!!  παω να παρω και γω!!!!γιατι ομως πηρες παραπανω;;;; 

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xa.ra

> Το site που εβαλες λεει 30€ τα 10g 
> Η χα.ρα λεει 30€ το μηνα. Πώς το υπολογισατε ετσι βρε παιδια??
> *Συνιστώμενη χρήση:*
> Χρήση 3 φορές ημερησίως. Τοποθετήστε 1/2 ml κάτω από τη γλώσσα και κρατήστε για 60 δευτερόλεπτα πριν από την κατάποση.
> Αυτή η δήλωση δεν έχει αξιολογηθεί από το FDA. Οι έγκυες γυναίκες και θηλάζουσες μητέρες δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν αυτό το προϊόν.
> Να συμβουλεύεστε πάντα τον γιατρό σας πριν τροποποιήσετε την διατροφή σας ή χρησιμοποιήσετε κάποιο νέο προϊόν.
> Αυτό το προϊόν δεν προορίζεται για τη διάγνωση, τη θεραπεία ή την πρόληψη οποιασδήποτε ασθένειας.


Εχεις δικιο. Εγω δεν εχω παρει ακομα για να ξερω!!! Προσωπικα το θελω αντι για λεξοτανιλ οποτε νομιζω και θελω να πιστευω οτι τα 10 ml μου φτανουν. Γενικα ειμαι υπερ στο cbd γιατι ξερω οτι κανει καλο σε αλλες ασθενειες. Τωρα εμαθα οτι ειναι και για ανχωδη διαταραχη!!!!

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## savatage

οκ εγω δε λεω οτι ειμαι κατα, μενει να αποδειχτει τι αποτελεσματα μπορει να εχει και για ποσο χρονικο διαστημα, οπως επισης και τυχον παρενεργειες. Αλλα επειδη ο ακις1 το παιρνει ηδη, τον ρωτησα ποσα του κοστιζει το μηνα, δε μας ειπε τελικα..

----------


## akis1

> οκ εγω δε λεω οτι ειμαι κατα, μενει να αποδειχτει τι αποτελεσματα μπορει να εχει και για ποσο χρονικο διαστημα, οπως επισης και τυχον παρενεργειες. Αλλα επειδη ο ακις1 το παιρνει ηδη, τον ρωτησα ποσα του κοστιζει το μηνα, δε μας ειπε τελικα..


δεν πρόσεξα το μήνυμα σου..! εγώ συγκεκριμένα δίνω 60 euro το μηνα για cbd..! 

παρενέργειες έχει και μάλιστα αν σε πιάσουνε καλά περνάει πολύ δύσκολα.. εγώ που έκανα υπερδοσολογία είχα για ώρες και κεφαλαλγία..! και αυξημένο τρόμο..! γενικά ακόμα ψάχνω τι δοσολογία μου κάνει..!

----------


## akis1

> Χαχαχαχα νααα και τα καλα του cbd!!!!  παω να παρω και γω!!!!γιατι ομως πηρες παραπανω;;;; 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


απλά να δω τι θα πάθω..! και δεν είμαι καλά αυτή την στιγμή χαχαχα

----------


## xa.ra

> απλά να δω τι θα πάθω..! και δεν είμαι καλά αυτή την στιγμή χαχαχα


Καλα μην ανχωθεις ομως!!!! Δεν παθενουμε τιποτα απο λιγο "μαυρακι"(ουτε απο πολυ) 

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## savatage

> δεν πρόσεξα το μήνυμα σου..! εγώ συγκεκριμένα δίνω 60 euro το μηνα για cbd..! 
> 
> παρενέργειες έχει και μάλιστα αν σε πιάσουνε καλά περνάει πολύ δύσκολα.. εγώ που έκανα υπερδοσολογία είχα για ώρες και κεφαλαλγία..! και αυξημένο τρόμο..! γενικά ακόμα ψάχνω τι δοσολογία μου κάνει..!


Πανω οι οδηγιες τι λενε? Δεν εχει μαξιμουμ δοσολογια?

----------


## jim7

,.,....................

----------


## jim7

,..................

----------


## akis1

> Όσοι φοβούνται το cbd, μπορούν να επιλέξουν το bespar, το οποίο έχει πανομοιότυπη δράση στους υποδοχείς σεροτονίνης. Βέβαια το cbd δεν είναι παραισθησιογόνο όπως λέει η λογική εξάλλου αλλα και ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο στην αγγλική βιβλιογραφία. Τέλος πάντων όσοι γενικά φοβούνται τα ...ξυδια, το bespar είναι χρονιά δοκιμασμένο. Είναι κανονικό φάρμακο, αγχολυτικο αλλά χωρίς καμμία σχέση μέ την δραση των βενζοδιαζεπινών (ζαναχ, λεξορανιλ ταβορ)


μπορεί να θεωρείτε το πιο αθώο σε σχέση με αλλα.. αλλα μην μας ξεγελάει.. δεν παύει να είναι ψυχοφάρμακο..

έχω πάρει "bespar" και είχα συνεχεια ένα φούντωμα.. και αισθανόμουνα υπνηλία.. το ίδιο ακριβώς μου κάνει και η cbd.. με την διαφορα ότι μειώνει πραγματικά το άγχος και γενικά για κάποιο λόγο σου κάνει λίγο κεφάλι άσχετα που λέει ότι δεν το κάνει προσωπικά νιώθω λες και έχω πάρει xanax και είμαι τελείως nirvana.. :P

----------


## xa.ra

> απλά να δω τι θα πάθω..! και δεν είμαι καλά αυτή την στιγμή χαχαχα


Ακη πως εισαι σημερα;;; τελικα τι αποτελεσματα ειχε η υπερδοσολογια;;;

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## akis1

> Ακη πως εισαι σημερα;;; τελικα τι αποτελεσματα ειχε η υπερδοσολογια;;;
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


 έγινα ένα με την φύση...!!!! stress στιγμές νευρικές γεμάτες πάθος..

σήμερα είμαι σε μια υπνηλία όλη μέρα...! δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είναι και ότι καλύτερο έχω νιώσει...! 

πάντως το λαδάκι δεν έχει άμεση δράση όπως στο ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο.. δεν ξέρω αν είναι το καλύτερο να νιώθεις συνεχώς μια <<μαστούρα>> νιώθω πως με πιάνει περισσότερο από xanax.. για την στιγμή αισθάνομαι καταθλιπτικά με ένα καφέ θα συνέλθω.. πάντως σοβαρά πάνω σε κρίση πανικού αν πλακώσεις και κανεις 10-15 τζούρες σε ηλεκτρονικό ηρεμείς σε λιγότερο από 10 λεπτά.. και συγκεκριμένα και αυτό με τα 20mg cbd κάνει δουλίτσα..!

----------


## xa.ra

> έγινα ένα με την φύση...!!!! stress στιγμές νευρικές γεμάτες πάθος..
> 
> σήμερα είμαι σε μια υπνηλία όλη μέρα...! δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είναι και ότι καλύτερο έχω νιώσει...! 
> 
> πάντως το λαδάκι δεν έχει άμεση δράση όπως στο ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο.. δεν ξέρω αν είναι το καλύτερο να νιώθεις συνεχώς μια <<μαστούρα>> νιώθω πως με πιάνει περισσότερο από xanax.. για την στιγμή αισθάνομαι καταθλιπτικά με ένα καφέ θα συνέλθω.. πάντως σοβαρά πάνω σε κρίση πανικού αν πλακώσεις και κανεις 10-15 τζούρες σε ηλεκτρονικό ηρεμείς σε λιγότερο από 10 λεπτά.. και συγκεκριμένα και αυτό με τα 20mg cbd κάνει δουλίτσα..!


Περιμενω τελος του μηνα να πληρωθω και θα παω μια βολτα στο μαγαζι να δω τι θα προτεινουν κ αυτοι!!  παντως θα παρω !

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## akis1

> Περιμενω τελος του μηνα να πληρωθω και θα παω μια βολτα στο μαγαζι να δω τι θα προτεινουν κ αυτοι!!  παντως θα παρω !
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


θες να γίνεις και εσύ ένα με την φύση ε? xD

τότε πρέπει να αγαπάς το χόρτο..! :P

Νιωσε Λιγο.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbJX21R4hN4

----------


## xa.ra

> θες να γίνεις και εσύ ένα με την φύση ε? xD
> 
> τότε πρέπει να αγαπάς το χόρτο..! :P


Οχι ιδιαιτερα γιατι την τελευταια φορα ειχα ασχημη εμπειρια!!! Ταχυκαρδιες ανχος πονονστο στομαχι εμετο νομιζα οτι πεθαινω.Σε κεκακι ομως καλυτερη 

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## akis1

> Οχι ιδιαιτερα γιατι την τελευταια φορα ειχα ασχημη εμπειρια!!! Ταχυκαρδιες ανχος πονονστο στομαχι εμετο νομιζα οτι πεθαινω.Σε κεκακι ομως καλυτερη 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


σουτ...!!! μην πεις άλλα..! χαχαχα

μιλάμε πάντα για φαρμακευτική κάνναβη..!

----------


## xa.ra

> σουτ...!!! μην πεις άλλα..! χαχαχα
> 
> μιλάμε πάντα για φαρμακευτική κάνναβη..!




Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## teras

θα προσπαθησω να συγκρατηθω και να μην πληγωσω κανεναν εδω....αλλα...οι αηδιες αυτες που διαβαζω για το cbd ειναι για κουτουλημα στον τοιχο. ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΑΠΟ ΥΠΕΡΔΟΣΟΛΟΓΙΑ. αυτα ειναι ψεματα και χαζα και δεν μπορω να κατανοησω γιατι κανεις να γραφει τετοια πραματα. διαβασατε για το cbd oil και νομιζετε πως θα γινετε χαι αν καταπιειτε παραπανω σταγονες η αν το βαλετε στο φαι η δεν ξερω και γω τι. λεγετε google........δοκιμαστε το πριν καταπινετε μασημενες τροφες. 
α, και φυσικα το cbd, δεν εχει αποδειχθει οτι κανει τπτ απολυτως. αντε γεια.

----------


## Xfactor

> θα προσπαθησω να συγκρατηθω και να μην πληγωσω κανεναν εδω....αλλα...οι αηδιες αυτες που διαβαζω για το cbd ειναι για κουτουλημα στον τοιχο. ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΑΠΟ ΥΠΕΡΔΟΣΟΛΟΓΙΑ. αυτα ειναι ψεματα και χαζα και δεν μπορω να κατανοησω γιατι κανεις να γραφει τετοια πραματα. διαβασατε για το cbd oil και νομιζετε πως θα γινετε χαι αν καταπιειτε παραπανω σταγονες η αν το βαλετε στο φαι η δεν ξερω και γω τι. λεγετε google........δοκιμαστε το πριν καταπινετε μασημενες τροφες. 
> α, και φυσικα το cbd, δεν εχει αποδειχθει οτι κανει τπτ απολυτως. αντε γεια.


σωστα εχω [πιει και ολοκληρη τσοκο από φαρμακειο και δεν κανει το παραμικρο

----------


## akis1

> θα προσπαθησω να συγκρατηθω και να μην πληγωσω κανεναν εδω....αλλα...οι αηδιες αυτες που διαβαζω για το cbd ειναι για κουτουλημα στον τοιχο. ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΑΠΟ ΥΠΕΡΔΟΣΟΛΟΓΙΑ. αυτα ειναι ψεματα και χαζα και δεν μπορω να κατανοησω γιατι κανεις να γραφει τετοια πραματα. διαβασατε για το cbd oil και νομιζετε πως θα γινετε χαι αν καταπιειτε παραπανω σταγονες η αν το βαλετε στο φαι η δεν ξερω και γω τι. λεγετε google........δοκιμαστε το πριν καταπινετε μασημενες τροφες. 
> α, και φυσικα το cbd, δεν εχει αποδειχθει οτι κανει τπτ απολυτως. αντε γεια.


συγγνώμη που θα σε πληγώσω και εγώ αλλα για την πάθηση σου και την παραπληροφόρηση σου δεν είναι πάντως... μπορώ με βεβαιότητα να σου πω ότι έχει βοηθήσει πολύ κόσμο αλλα φυσικά για σένα είναι ένα τίποτα..! 

φυσικά και δεν κανεις κεφάλι όπως με την thc.. αλλα αν κανεις υπερδοσολογία θα εχεις υπνηλία όλη μέρα και μια περιέργεια αίσθηση.. νομίζω καλο θα ήτανε να μάθεις περισσότερα για την cbd..

----------


## savatage

> αλλα αν κανεις υπερδοσολογία θα εχεις υπνηλία όλη μέρα και μια περιέργεια αίσθηση.. νομίζω καλο θα ήτανε να μάθεις περισσότερα για την cbd..


Ε πεσμας να μαθουμε κι εμεις. Δωσε λινκ να διαβασουμε τι διαβασες και πειστηκες και την αγορασες, δεν το λεω ειρωνικα, σοβαρα το λεω. 
Γιατι ο,τι και να διαβασες, περα απο το οτι πεισθηκες οτι λειτουργει, δεν παρατηρησες οτι δεν προκειται να σε μαστουρωσει..



> έγινα ένα με την φύση...!!!! stress στιγμές νευρικές γεμάτες πάθος..
> 
> σήμερα είμαι σε μια υπνηλία όλη μέρα...! δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είναι και ότι καλύτερο έχω νιώσει...! 
> 
> *πάντως το λαδάκι δεν έχει άμεση δράση όπως στο ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο.. δεν ξέρω αν είναι το καλύτερο να νιώθεις συνεχώς μια <<μαστούρα>> νιώθω πως με πιάνει περισσότερο από xanax..* για την στιγμή αισθάνομαι καταθλιπτικά με ένα καφέ θα συνέλθω.. πάντως σοβαρά πάνω σε κρίση πανικού αν πλακώσεις και κανεις 10-15 τζούρες σε ηλεκτρονικό ηρεμείς σε λιγότερο από 10 λεπτά.. και συγκεκριμένα και αυτό με τα 20mg cbd κάνει δουλίτσα..!

----------


## akis1

σοβαρά τώρα απλά γράψε cbd στο google και μάθε πληροφορίες ποσο φοβερα αποτελέσματα έχει..! εγώ βγαίνω έξω πλέον και δεν παθαίνω κρίσης πανικού..! αυτό νομίζω λέει πολλά..!

----------

